# Non-EU spouse residence



## Roxx79 (Sep 22, 2012)

Dear All, 
I am British and will hopefully be moving to Europe from Bangkok with my Thai partner and our two young children. 

For my partner to gain a residency permit as my spouse, what requirements need to be met for Italy? I have heard that due to a rather conservative culture it might be more difficult here than in other countries. 

We are lesbian and in a UK Civil Partnership and I speak and understand some Italian, but my partner doesn't. I am a teacher and hope to find a job in an international school. 

Can anyone shed light on 
a) the acceptance of my partner as my legal spouse in Italy for the residence card, 
b) on any language requirements
c) on any fabulous places to live 

Furthermore, as an excellent English speaker, would she be likely to be able to get any work in a hotel (she is a very talented chef)?
Thanks,
R


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Roxx79 said:


> Dear All,
> I am British and will hopefully be moving to Europe from Bangkok with my Thai partner and our two young children.
> 
> For my partner to gain a residency permit as my spouse, what requirements need to be met for Italy? I have heard that due to a rather conservative culture it might be more difficult here than in other countries.
> ...



The work bit. Unemployment is basically at record levels. 

Language test isn't to a very high standard. IIRC it's also when you go to renew the PDS so a year later. Some thing like that.

On the other bit. I think the best thing you can do is contact the UK consulate

Living in Italy


----------



## Roxx79 (Sep 22, 2012)

NickZ said:


> The work bit. Unemployment is basically at record levels.
> 
> Language test isn't to a very high standard. IIRC it's also when you go to renew the PDS so a year later. Some thing like that.
> 
> ...


Thank you - so re. the validity of the CP I should contact the consulate? 
R


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

They'll know better then anybody else. Even if they don't have first hand knowledge they should know what law to look up.

IIRC they have some sort of help documents for UK citizens getting residence. What you're asking is just part of that process.


----------

